# Spirulina? Anyone take it?



## Anne Lois (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been using Spirulina for several years. I get it from a very reliable source.  I am not sure if I should be using it with an auto-immune system disease like Crohn's. It never has bothered me and helped me nutritionally. However, now that I am taking Remicade I am really wondering if I should go off of it.  Anybody out there know if it could cause a problem? Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry this is the first time I've ever heard of it. Just looked it up and still don't know if it would be ok or not. Dunno if high amounts of Vit K are bad or not with Remicade. I'd ask your GI and even your pharmacist if its alright.


----------



## bangarang (Aug 18, 2012)

I take spirulina and couple other algaes pretty much everyday with no problems. Not sure if it'll give you a problem with remicade tho, sorry. Personally I don't see how it would but its better to ask your doctor.


----------



## cmichael (Aug 18, 2012)

not sore about spurilina but if its fiber my dr suggested metamucel. i just started remicade yesterday and im feeling wiped out and my bleeding has increased...


----------



## Anne Lois (Aug 18, 2012)

Crabby said:


> Sorry this is the first time I've ever heard of it. Just looked it up and still don't know if it would be ok or not. Dunno if high amounts of Vit K are bad or not with Remicade. I'd ask your GI and even your pharmacist if its alright.


 I will go with the pharmacist I think because my GI had not heard of it before either..Thank you for your reply


----------



## cmichael (Aug 18, 2012)

not sure about spurilina but if its fiber my dr suggested metamucel. I just started remicade yesterday and im feeling wiped out and my bleeding has increased...


----------



## Anne Lois (Aug 18, 2012)

bangarang said:


> I take spirulina and couple other algaes pretty much everyday with no problems. Not sure if it'll give you a problem with remicade tho, sorry. Personally I don't see how it would but its better to ask your doctor.


Thats ok thank you for your reply.  Its wonderful stuff especially for energy.  I wish my doc knew more about it. I am going to take the bottle in with me next time I see him and introduce him to it Lol!~


----------



## Anne Lois (Aug 18, 2012)

cmichael said:


> not sore about spurilina but if its fiber my dr suggested metamucel. i just started remicade yesterday and im feeling wiped out and my bleeding has increased...


Remicade knocked me off my feet for 3 days.  I am better now but still having some weird feelings in my stomach and my head from time to time. I have heard that it can cause bleeding in some people so please watch that carefully. 

 Spirulina is a green food ..its blue-green algae and its full of nutrients. I can't eat a lot of fiber so I rely on it to fill in for my lack of raw fruits and veggies. Thank you for your post and I hope your side effects go away soon~


----------



## Txgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

I feed it to my horses but am interested in how you take it? What form, how is the taste? I don't eat many veggies or good for me foods either and always for get to take my vitamins do thinking maybe this would help.


----------



## Anne Lois (Aug 29, 2012)

Txgirl said:


> I feed it to my horses but am interested in how you take it? What form, how is the taste? I don't eat many veggies or good for me foods either and always for get to take my vitamins do thinking maybe this would help.


Yes I use it for the same reason. I don't eat a lot of fruit and veggie either. As you probably already know from feeding it to your horses it is great for energy and full of many nutrients including the B vitamins. I just learned it is a source of easy to absorb iron as well as a natural probiotic! I read that you have to be careful what source you get it from so I did a lot of research and buy it from Earthrise . There website http://www.earthrise.com/ explains in detail the process under which it is cultivated and dried. It comes in powder or pill form. I buy the pills (why taste it) and take half the recommended dosage and feel great! I miss it since I went off and see a difference. I just do not know if I should take it with Remicade.  I am waiting to go see my Gi and I will ask him! If you try it i hope you find it helps you too! :ysmile:


----------



## Boioiod (Jun 14, 2015)

*Bump*

FYI, results may vary. I get a moderate fever from spirulina ingestion. Feels serious at the time and requires Tylenol and 12 hours to take care of the effects - definitely not worth it to me.


----------

